# Tresiba® demonstrates significantly lower rate of hypoglycaemia than insulin glargine



## Northerner (Feb 23, 2016)

Novo Nordisk today announced the headline results from SWITCH 1, the second of two 2x32-weeks randomised, double-blind, cross-over, treat-to-target trials, comparing the safety and efficacy of Tresiba ® (insulin degludec) and Lantus ® (insulin glargine U100). The overall purpose of the trial was to compare the hypoglycaemia occurrence in people with type 1 diabetes treated with Tresiba ® or insulin glargine. 

In the trial, 501 people with type 1 diabetes were randomised to cross-over treatment with Tresiba ® and insulin glargine U100 in combination with insulin aspart. The timing of the daily injections of both Tresiba ® and insulin glargine was randomised equally to take place either in the morning or evening. The primary end-point of the trial was the number of treatment emergent severe or blood glucose confirmed symptomatic hypoglycaemia episodes during the maintenance period (ie after 16 weeks of treatment) in each treatment period. 

http://www.pharmiweb.com/pressreleases/pressrel.asp?ROW_ID=154179#.VsxCfvmLTIU


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (Feb 25, 2016)

Interesting.  I can't manage to read the whole thing, but it sounds as though perhaps I should be asking if I can try Tresiba instead of Lantus.  I wonder if they do it in a half-unit pen?


----------



## Northerner (Feb 26, 2016)

TheClockworkDodo said:


> Interesting.  I can't manage to read the whole thing, but it sounds as though perhaps I should be asking if I can try Tresiba instead of Lantus.  I wonder if they do it in a half-unit pen?


@KookyCat probably knows


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (Mar 3, 2016)

Sorry, Alan, meant to reply before - yes, she probably does, will send her a message when I have a functional brain.


----------



## KookyCat (Mar 3, 2016)

I believe the cartridges fit the echo (which is half unit), but at this stage I'm still battling to get the GP to change my prescription, why that's so hard is anyone's guess, other than the fact they'd have to give me five cartridges at a time....shock horror!


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (Mar 4, 2016)

Thanks, Kooky, I will investigate.  Five cartridges?  What's their problem with five cartridges?


----------



## trophywench (Mar 5, 2016)

Well - you get 5 Lantus cartridges or 5 disposable pens of it - so there IS no flippin difference!


----------



## KookyCat (Mar 5, 2016)

TheClockworkDodo said:


> Thanks, Kooky, I will investigate.  Five cartridges?  What's their problem with five cartridges?





trophywench said:


> Well - you get 5 Lantus cartridges or 5 disposable pens of it - so there IS no flippin difference!



They won't break the cartridges apart, they can only prescribe by the box, and won't prescribe any more than one disposable pen at a time, so that's one per month even though I use more than on per month.  It's absolutely ridiculous, not sure what they think they're achieving other than causing stress to their patients which seems to be their sole objective.  So if they give me the cartridges they have to give me 5 at once....unsurprisingly the request for cartridges just keeps getting "missed" as does the request for sharps bins, and ketostix.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 5, 2016)

KookyCat said:


> They won't break the cartridges apart, they can only prescribe by the box, and won't prescribe any more than one disposable pen at a time, so that's one per month even though I use more than on per month.  It's absolutely ridiculous, not sure what they think they're achieving other than causing stress to their patients which seems to be their sole objective.  So if they give me the cartridges they have to give me 5 at once....unsurprisingly the request for cartridges just keeps getting "missed" as does the request for sharps bins, and ketostix.


Any chance of getting your consultant to force their hand? This is just a waste of everyone's time and energy - including NHS resources!


----------



## KookyCat (Mar 5, 2016)

Northerner said:


> Any chance of getting your consultant to force their hand? This is just a waste of everyone's time and energy - including NHS resources!



Just waiting for the consultant appointment to come through.  Can't get through on the phone at the moment, so hopefully he'll write to them.  This whole thing started because some genius worked out that 6 units a day, the amount on my consultants letter meant one pen a month (well slightly less), they are totally unable to comprehend that doses change.  They're so exhausting I can't even be bothered to argue with them.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 5, 2016)

KookyCat said:


> Just waiting for the consultant appointment to come through.  Can't get through on the phone at the moment, so hopefully he'll write to them.  This whole thing started because some genius worked out that 6 units a day, the amount on my consultants letter meant one pen a month (well slightly less), they are totally unable to comprehend that doses change.  They're so exhausting I can't even be bothered to argue with them.


Should they be given the authority to authorise medications?


----------



## Bloden (Mar 5, 2016)

TheClockworkDodo said:


> Thanks, Kooky, I will investigate.  Five cartridges?  What's their problem with five cartridges?


You might be irresponsible with them - make them into earrings, or something.


----------



## trophywench (Mar 5, 2016)

But disposable pens come in boxes of 5!!!

Consultants do NOT normally tell GPs what doses of ANY insulin anyone is on! - they know (have always known since 1972 to MY knowledge) that doses VARY.  I think the consultant is part of the problem.


----------

